# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Cholesterol verlagende producten

## Hva

Beste,

Wij zijn studenten van de opleiding Voeding en Dietetiek.

Wij hebben een kleinschalig onderzoek over cholesterol verlagende producten. 

U zou ons enorm kunnen helpen, door deze 5 minuten durende enquete in te vullen. 
De enquete gaat over cholesterol verlagende producten. 

Alvast bedankt. 

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=373768

----------

